# Gray Appeal Rejected



## Amymay (6 May 2010)

RESULT!!!!!

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/news/article.php?aid=297726


----------



## Maesfen (6 May 2010)

Good news indeed!  You do have to say that for once, the RSPCA was right and their money was well spent in this case.


----------



## Amymay (6 May 2010)

Yep, I do agree with you.


----------



## happyhack (6 May 2010)

Excellent news


----------



## BBH (6 May 2010)

Fantastic result.

I hope the proceeds of the farm go to pay the costs of brining it to trial and the costs of caring for the seized horses.


----------



## spaniel (6 May 2010)

Very interested to see if the sentence and fine are now increased.  

With Spindles on the market for 2m Im hoping he has to pay not only the original 400,000 but also costs which amount to over 1m.


----------



## shoeey (6 May 2010)

Yes it's a hell of a cost and hassle to have gone through just for him to spend three months in jail and then swan off to Spain or whatever


----------



## measles (6 May 2010)

spaniel said:



			Very interested to see if the sentence and fine are now increased.  

With Spindles on the market for 2m Im hoping he has to pay not only the original 400,000 but also costs which amount to over 1m.
		
Click to expand...


Hear, hear!


----------



## Rachmeister (6 May 2010)

Thank goodness that justice has prevailed.  I will never forget the tears we have all shed over this.


----------



## sakura (6 May 2010)

Rachmeister said:



			Thank goodness that justice has prevailed.  I will never forget the tears we have all shed over this.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, it'll never ever be forgotten, I still get chills just thinking about what went on there


----------



## Happy Horse (6 May 2010)

Good. I hope the money from the sale of the farm is all put towards the costs.


----------



## tania01 (6 May 2010)

That is the best news i have heard in a long while,that has made my day.


----------



## Sheri (6 May 2010)

So glad to hear - Should of got a longer sentence mind you!


----------



## Steeleydan (6 May 2010)

Would love to know who buys the place, bet it needs another million spending on it to get it tidy, who knows what they will dig up.
Would love to see one of those home tv shows, make a programme about it, going through the stages of been "done up"


----------



## Tinseltoes (6 May 2010)

I wonder if he will buy more horses and do the same again.They should throw away the key.


----------



## LCobby (6 May 2010)

The bail condition have been tightened
from Bucks Free Press today
"James senior's bail conditions ban him from being within 100 yards of any horse or equine, being at any stable, being at any horse fair and from keeping horses. He is also subject to a curfew between 11pm and 5am and has surrendered his passport. "

The original sentence of six months is the maximum custodial for the Animal Welfare offence, so cannot be increased, however mch the Summary Court may wish to.

It seems that the Act lacks the teeth to deal with cases where the severaity shloud indicate a Jury trial ( instead of a Summary Court) and more freedon for the Judge in sentencing options.


----------



## stormybracken (7 May 2010)

Good News!  Doesn't sound much considering the huge amount of suffering, and time and money (and tears!) spent by everyone and anyone involved, but is probably as much as our laws allow.


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (7 May 2010)

so no basking in the sun yet then )) not without a passport...


----------



## spaniel (7 May 2010)

This is good news as there may be further cases pending.


----------



## Tanta (7 May 2010)

I do hope some of his fellow inmates are animal lovers and make his life hell....


----------



## brighteyes (7 May 2010)

"James senior's bail conditions ban him from being within 100 yards of any horse or equine, being at any stable, being at any horse fair and from keeping horses.  "

I wonder if they'll get him for breaking these parts...


----------



## rascal (7 May 2010)

Im so pleased they didnt get away with it, but i still think its not nearly enough for the suffering they caused. At least now the horses futures are secure.


----------



## Spudlet (7 May 2010)

rascal said:



			Im so pleased they didnt get away with it, but i still think its not nearly enough for the suffering they caused. At least now the horses futures are secure.
		
Click to expand...

Not yet - this was the appeal against verdict, but the appeal against sentence is still to be decided. Hopefully that will result in a Deprivation Order being granted and the horses will at last be safe.


----------



## RantBucket (11 May 2010)

Roll on tomorrow when we get to hear what the sentense is after the rejected appeal, lock GJ up and throw away the key I say.


----------



## cariad (12 May 2010)

Have we all noticed the absence of whoever it was did all those postings in support of Mr Gray initially - it started as myjack- and then went to someone whose name I can't remember- in the appeal procedure? I do appreciate I may be stirring something up, but that is not the intention. Just very quiet after all the fuss that went before.


----------



## Taboo1968 (12 May 2010)

cariad said:



			Have we all noticed the absence of whoever it was did all those postings in support of Mr Gray initially - it started as myjack- and then went to someone whose name I can't remember- in the appeal procedure? I do appreciate I may be stirring something up, but that is not the intention. Just very quiet after all the fuss that went before.
		
Click to expand...

Funny that - I was just thinking the same thing!!!


----------



## Paddywhack (15 May 2010)

cariad said:



			Have we all noticed the absence of whoever it was did all those postings in support of Mr Gray initially - it started as myjack- and then went to someone whose name I can't remember- in the appeal procedure? I do appreciate I may be stirring something up, but that is not the intention. Just very quiet after all the fuss that went before.
		
Click to expand...

Patty ...and a few other members


----------



## ABCDEF (15 May 2010)

ABDCEF aka MyJack & Patty.

As promised from day one everything members here at H&H have asked for WILL be provided yet until we know where JG is this will not be possible.


----------



## jhoward (15 May 2010)

ABCDEF said:



			ABDCEF aka MyJack & Patty.

As promised from day one everything members here at H&H have asked for WILL be provided yet until we know where JG is this will not be possible.
		
Click to expand...

oh for flips sake not again, .... *hello user ignore.. *


----------



## Paddywhack (16 May 2010)

ABCDEF said:



			ABDCEF aka MyJack & Patty.

As promised from day one everything members here at H&H have asked for WILL be provided yet until we know where JG is this will not be possible.
		
Click to expand...

You have had 27 months to "prove" your case,since this has not been done,And don't use his absence as an excuse,why don't you go  back under that stone where you have been for the last year and stay there ?? And while you are under there why don't you tell J.G to come out and face the music,he can't hide forever..
If you don't want to do the time don't do the crime...I am now joining JHoward and placing ABCDEF on ignore


----------



## Tinseltoes (16 May 2010)

I hope they give him a life sentance and throw away the key. People like him need to be punished severely!!


----------



## RantBucket (16 May 2010)

JG is a coward not a man at all. He runs away at the thought of a few weeks in prison.


----------



## rosie fronfelen (16 May 2010)

i wonder where Patty is these days?


----------



## Amymay (17 May 2010)

ABCDEF said:



			ABDCEF aka MyJack & Patty.

As promised from day one everything members here at H&H have asked for WILL be provided yet until we know where JG is this will not be possible.
		
Click to expand...

Out of interest, were you at the Appeal hearings?  Have you now had a chance to read all the documentation associated with it?

It's made interesting reading hasn't it???


----------



## RantBucket (19 May 2010)

ABCDEF said:



			ABDCEF aka MyJack & Patty.

As promised from day one everything members here at H&H have asked for WILL be provided yet until we know where JG is this will not be possible.
		
Click to expand...

A bit late for that now, JG and his scum bag family have all lost their appeals, maybe if there was any alleged information at all proving their innocence, Myjack Patty or whatever should have voiced it at the appeal hearing, what a shame - never mind we will all have to believe that the judicial system knows what it was doing in finding them all guilty at the trial and all guilty during the appeal.


----------



## pastie2 (19 May 2010)

rosiefronfelen said:



			i wonder where Patty is these days?
		
Click to expand...

Wasnt Patty one of his kids?


----------



## RantBucket (19 May 2010)

I think Patty must be a relative to be stupid enough to think that JG and the family are not guilty, when the whole world knows that they are.


----------



## ABCDEF (20 May 2010)

amymay said:



			Out of interest, were you at the Appeal hearings?  Have you now had a chance to read all the documentation associated with it?

It's made interesting reading hasn't it???
		
Click to expand...


I was at the appeal hearing and yes I have had the great pleasure in reading all the documentation. It was very interesting indeed.


----------



## Amymay (20 May 2010)

ABCDEF said:



			I was at the appeal hearing and yes I have had the great pleasure in reading all the documentation. It was very interesting indeed.
		
Click to expand...

It also made very harrowing reading.  Certainly not for the fainthearted


----------



## MurphysMinder (20 May 2010)

ABCDEF said:



			I was at the appeal hearing and yes I have had the great pleasure in reading all the documentation. It was very interesting indeed.
		
Click to expand...

You had PLEASURE in reading that, wow you must be a very sick person!


----------



## Paddywhack (20 May 2010)

MurphysMinder said:



			You had PLEASURE in reading that, wow you must be a very sick person!
		
Click to expand...

HE/SHE/IS lives in a land of make believe  Has never even been close to the courts/hearing etc etc etc Just in here to wind people up so join us and put it on ignore and don't feed it anything


----------



## guido16 (23 May 2010)

Of course it is a lie, ABCDEF/Patty or whatever its called probably cant read, to stupid to learn.

join the dots is probably his/her limit....at a push... dum a*s


----------

